# Meet Alfie!



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

I thought I should introduce you all to Alfie. I went to my breeder yesterday to reserve a 4 week old baby from a litter and absolutely fell in love with Alfie! I already had everything set up so I walked out with a 6 week old bundle of quills. He is the sweetest little guy, he hasn't balled up or hissed at me once and doesn't mind me stroking him at all. He has such an inquisitive face, he gives me the funniest looks sometimes! Anyway, time for pictures  I have tried and failed for the last hour to resize my pictures, no matter how small I make them in photobucket, half of the picture is cut off. Sorry but you guys will have to deal with links!

http://s951.photobucket.com/albums/ad360/ehanton/Alfie/?action=view&current=DSCF3054.jpg

http://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad360/ehanton/Alfie/DSCF3055.jpg

http://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad360/ehanton/Alfie/DSCF3051_2.jpg

http://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad360/ehanton/Alfie/DSCF3041.jpg


----------



## pokybaby (Jan 20, 2011)

So cute! He does have a great face.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

OMG is he scrumptious! i love the video of him eating. i could watch it all day long. it is so cute when he pauses for a few seconds (toward the end) all "what? who's watching me? what you looking at? no one chompin' kibble here...don't know what you iz talkin' bouts!" 

love your cage too! (i just got 3 FN 142s...& am terrified of putting them together! :lol: )


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Alfie is SO cute. He has such an adorable little face. And I love his name. I'm gonna come and snatch him up. :twisted:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Alfie is precious! Such a cutie-pie!! What a sweet face.


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks guys! 


rivoli256 said:


> OMG is he scrumptious! i love the video of him eating. i could watch it all day long. it is so cute when he pauses for a few seconds (toward the end) all "what? who's watching me? what you looking at? no one chompin' kibble here...don't know what you iz talkin' bouts!"
> 
> love your cage too! (i just got 3 FN 142s...& am terrified of putting them together! :lol: )


rivoli256 that is my favorite part too! He just looked at me like "You freaky big thing, why are you watching me eat? And stop sticking that camera in my face!" Don't worry about putting the cages together, its not too hard! Although I have a one story and you have 3 double-deckers... I would recommend some extra man power on that one! Feel free to PM me if you get stuck :lol:



haleylove said:


> Alfie is SO cute. He has such an adorable little face. And I love his name. I'm gonna come and snatch him up. :twisted:


Please don't snatch him up! I have only had him one day! If you take him in the night, your hedgie might just be missing too :mrgreen:


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

ehanton said:


> Please don't snatch him up! I have only had him one day! If you take him in the night, your hedgie might just be missing too :mrgreen:


I don't have a hedgie yet. So I have nothing to lose! :twisted: :lol:


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

haleylove said:


> ehanton said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't snatch him up! I have only had him one day! If you take him in the night, your hedgie might just be missing too :mrgreen:
> ...


Oh dear! Looks like I will need to add some locks to Alfie's cage tonight :shock: You should hurry up and get a hedgie before you steal mine!


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Hehe, won't be any time soon. You should keep an eye on that cutie pie in the meantime.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i may have to take you up on your offer for guidance when i work up the nerve to get them assembled....it just does not look like there are enough parts...though there are plenty of pieces. if that makes sense!

you got a keeper with Alfie. SQUEEEEE! we need more nom-nom-noming! :lol: i bet he will look adorable smashing his face into a plate of sweet potato. just sayin'...  (though it may take him some time to acclimate to food other than kibble - some take longer than others to figure out their big servants hide the good stuff & they must be extra cute or extra stompy to get it.) 

he looks like he has a great personality. 

of course, now i have the theme song to the movie "Alfie" stuck in my head...so if he were mine, i'd force him to snuggle on the couch & watch BOTH versions with me! :twisted: :roll: :ugeek: 

& if you were closer i would force you to let me play with him as i am still in hedgie-withdrawal! :lol: (another reason to motivate the assembly of the FN 142s) i gotta get my 6 hoggies soon or i cannot be held responsible for my actions...i fear i will break into someone's home & they will turn on the lights to find me snorgling & loving on their hedgie!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats!!  So cute!  
I use this site to resize my pics
http://www.shrinkpictures.com/


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

rivoli256 said:


> i may have to take you up on your offer for guidance when i work up the nerve to get them assembled....it just does not look like there are enough parts...though there are plenty of pieces. if that makes sense!
> 
> you got a keeper with Alfie. SQUEEEEE! we need more nom-nom-noming! :lol: i bet he will look adorable smashing his face into a plate of sweet potato. just sayin'...  (though it may take him some time to acclimate to food other than kibble - some take longer than others to figure out their big servants hide the good stuff & they must be extra cute or extra stompy to get it.)
> 
> ...


It just all slips together! No nuts and bolts necessary! I have tried him with a few treats so far and at the moment he refuses all of it except kibble. I put a piece of kibble in front of his face and NOM! Its gone. I am sick at the moment so snuggling down to a movie seems like a good idea. Hmmm looks like the rest of my day is planned out... :lol: So many people are trying to steal little alfie! I think its about time you got your six hedgies to devote your love to! Although I am sure my little attention-seeker won't mind the loving.. :roll:



LarryT said:


> Congrats!!  So cute!
> I use this site to resize my pics
> http://www.shrinkpictures.com/


Thanks Larry I shall try that! I was about to give up yesterday


----------

